# AMA Specialty Show Poll



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am going to start a new thread about the AMA Specialty. We should probably start a list like last year of who is coming, the days you are attending, cell phones etc. The other big question is, what night should we do the SM Annual Pizza Party? We can use the Hospitality Suite any night between 7pm and 10pm. I was thinking Thursday night would be good, since a number of of SMers are coming in Wed. night. If I'm not mistaken, there aren't any evening events Thurday night. 

Lynn, last year you created a list of names, phones and travel plans. Do you want to do the same this year? I will be happy to plan the pizza party. Once we decide on a day, I will contact Sarah Strangland to confirm. I can also find a pizza place, and collect money.

Is anyone getting as excited as I am??


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm very excited, although I wish that more SM friends were going.

I'm happy to compile the list of names and numbers and dates for arrival. Please pm me your info or at least your cell numbers as we don't want them on the public thread. It's easier if you also provide your email address so that I can email the list back as an attachment.

Pam -- I agree that Thursday night will probably be best. Several people won't be arriving until Wednesday and, of course, Friday night is the banquet. 

I think we will also have a lot of cars this year because I know that many are driving in. I'm probably driving Jerry's car over from Phoenix. Depending on how he's feeling, he may want to come over and see many of our friends that live in SD and do some "guy" things.

Right now, my plans are to arrive on Monday and leave on Saturday. These may change if Jerry wants to come with me -- we may come over even earlier. In any event, I will be at the hotel from at least Tuesday-Saturday.

I'm getting very excited and can't wait to "par-tay". At this point, I also plan on having all 3 of my girls with me, but that could also change.

And I'll be bringing the stroller, carriers, xpen, etc. with me. Will probably ship to Jerry's house in Phoenix and just load in the car over there.  So, if anyone that's flying in needs me to bring something extra -- xpen, pee-pads, grooming table, etc. let me know as it will be easier than taking on the plane.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

We will be going and I'll send you my info Lynn. My DH is going to bring us and probably golf most of the time. We will have both Daisy and Lilly. I believe we'll be there all week but I don't know yet.

Yes I am getting excited also


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I haven't seen Jennifer Johnson (Casa Verde Maltese) on SM recently, but have seen her on FB. Don't know if she's coming or not, but she made our name tags last year and I know that she had tons left over that she planned to use for this year. I'll give her a call and see if she's going. If not, I'll get the name tags from her and make them up -- although I think most of those that will attend this year already know one another.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I haven't seen Jennifer Johnson (Casa Verde Maltese) on SM recently, but have seen her on FB. Don't know if she's coming or not, but she made our name tags last year and I know that she had tons left over that she planned to use for this year. I'll give her a call and see if she's going. If not, I'll get the name tags from her and make them up -- although I think most of those that will attend this year already know one another.


I think jennifer was away - a kind of mini-getaway and sounded like she was supposed to fly from DC but plane trouble. I think that was today (or was it yesterday?) and she said she might be leaving tomorrow morning if I had the first date right. I think she had an event she was going to be speaking at so she might be tied up until Sunday. Or maybe I got the days wrong and her event was today. Anyway, I think that's why she hasn't been on here about AMA.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I also know that Stacy and Marina are coming on Wed. Jackie G. (Socalyte) is coming, and Tami and Jackie N. (TamiZami and JMM). Carina I think is coming in on Wed. I will be there Tues through Sat. I was thinking that Jennifer and Mandy were coming again, but not positive. Am I missing anyone? Maybe we should cross post on FB for people that come on SM regularly.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We will be driving from Phoenix too. If I want to see obedience, we will have to get in Tuesday night. Can we take the dog to the Hospitality Pizza thing on Thursday ? Not sure either yet if we are going to stay at the Marriott. Thanks Carina to mention that the Hilton is not dog friendly.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

MalteseJane said:


> We will be driving from Phoenix too. If I want to see obedience, we will have to get in Tuesday night.* Can we take the dog to the Hospitality Pizza thing on Thursday ?* Not sure either yet if we are going to stay at the Marriott. Thanks Carina to mention that the Hilton is not dog friendly.


That's half the fun. Here are a few pics of last years Pizza Night in the Hospitality Suite. I would recommend the Marriott. They are very dog friendly, and it's fun being where everyone is.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yep, thursday night works well for us! I will be probably bathing dogs but I think will only have one so it won't be too bad.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> That's half the fun. Here are a few pics of last years Pizza Night in the Hospitality Suite. I would recommend the Marriott. They are very dog friendly, and it's fun being where everyone is.


That last pic made me laugh really hard! i'm surprised the fluffs at least stayed on the cough together! I really want to come on thursday!!! i'll ask a coworker to see if we can switch my shift. I'll keep ya'all posted...



bellaratamaltese said:


> Yep, thursday night works well for us! I will be probably bathing dogs but I think will only have one so it won't be too bad.


Are you and Marina only bringing Elena? I do hope she and Obi can hang out


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> I think jennifer was away - a kind of mini-getaway and sounded like she was supposed to fly from DC but plane trouble. I think that was today (or was it yesterday?) and she said she might be leaving tomorrow morning if I had the first date right. I think she had an event she was going to be speaking at so she might be tied up until Sunday. Or maybe I got the days wrong and her event was today. Anyway, I think that's why she hasn't been on here about AMA.


Sue -- you're thinking of Jennifer Barbre (jenniferhope723). Jennifer Johnson lives in NM and was in ABQ earlier today. 

Jennifer Barbre is the Mom of Bailey, Sophia and Lollypop. Jennifer Johnson is the Mom of Atticus, Rugby, Scout and Grace. Anyway, both Jennifer's are trying to be at Nationals.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Also I know that Jeanne Riley (spun silk maltese) is coming from Iowa and is rooming with Cathy Bailey (Chaca Maltese).

Pam I think cross posting on FB is a great idea.

Also has anyone heard if Reva and Cathy will be able to come from Florida?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

hoaloha said:


> That last pic made me laugh really hard! i'm surprised the fluffs at least stayed on the cough together! I really want to come on thursday!!! i'll ask a coworker to see if we can switch my shift. I'll keep ya'all posted...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and Marina only bringing Elena? I do hope she and Obi can hang out


Marisa, that took some serious puppy wrangling! It would be so great if you could come from Thurs and Fri. Friday is the big show, and Obi can come too! We do have some good times!

Stacy, we can have the room at 7pm, so if you bath early, not problems!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Also I know that Jeanne Riley (spun silk maltese) is coming from Iowa and is rooming with Cathy Bailey (Chaca Maltese).
> 
> Pam I think cross posting on FB is a great idea.
> 
> Also has anyone heard if Reva and Cathy will be able to come from Florida?


 I don't know about Cathy but Reva says she cannot make it this year. Boo Hoo...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I would so love to go, but the time and distance just don't work for me this year.:angry: I don't think Cathy will be going either. I heard a rumor that Nationals will be in Orlando next year. That would be great. I'm only an hour from Orlando. You girls that are going will just have to party harder for me. I'll be with you in spirit.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

My first Nationals last April was so amazing! It was truly one of the highlights of my year. Watching the show and meeting everyone and their fluffs was incredible. I had only owned Gracie for four months, so it was a fabulous way to jump into the Maltese world with both feet. I strongly encourage any newbies to go if it's at all possible. Reading this thread makes me so sad that I won't be able to make it this year. I have my daughter's college graduation in California and my niece's wedding in Ft. Lauderdale within 30 days of each other in May and June. Just don't have the dollars for another trip. 

I, too, will be with all of you in spirit. I am, however, already planning on making it to the Florida nationals in 2013.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, I have heard back from Sarah Stanageland who is the Hospitality Host for the AMA Specialty. She has graciously offerd the Hospitality Suite to us for either Wed. or Thursday night. The room would be available to us on Wed after 5:30 but on Thursday they are hosting a wine and cheese reception (that we would also attend), and then take the room for a SM get together (Pizza Party) at 7:00 - 10:00. I told her that I would bring it to SM and get feedback and let her know. She is such a nice person and wants to meet the SM group too! I still feel like Thurs. would be best, because I know that a number of SM'ers aren't getting in until late Wed. So, how do you all feel about some wine and cheese, and then have Pizza (or what ever) at around 7ish. Is it too late? I think we can last until 10pm! This is a wild bunch at heart!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

artytime:
Bumping!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Guess what!? my co-worker switched shifts with me so I'm free on 5/30, 5/31, and 6/1!!!!! I'm not sure if I can make all the days but I'll work it out to at least when the SM pizza-party get together is going on :-D I'm excited!

Pam, I agree that Thursday may work better- are the pups allowed in the wine/cheese reception? Wine + cheese + pizza + good company = good to me


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

hoaloha said:


> Guess what!? my co-worker switched shifts with me so I'm free on 5/30, 5/31, and 6/1!!!!! I'm not sure if I can make all the days but I'll work it out to at least when the SM pizza-party get together is going on :-D I'm excited!
> 
> Pam, I agree that Thursday may work better- are the pups allowed in the wine/cheese reception? Wine + cheese + pizza + good company = good to me


 Pups are allowed everywhere at this event! So glad you are coming!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thursday night sounds great!! Can't wait!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

:chili::chili:Guess what???? I'm coming to San Diego and I'm bringing Sprite!! My daughters are going to come with me and hang out together while I enjoy the puppies!!! Yayyyyyy!!! I can't wait.... !!!!:chili::chili:​


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- how wonderful. I'm sooooooooooooo excited that you and Miss Sprite will be there (and your lovely daughters too). Can't wait to meet you in person.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

harrysmom said:


> :chili::chili:Guess what???? I'm coming to San Diego and I'm bringing Sprite!! My daughters are going to come with me and hang out together while I enjoy the puppies!!! Yayyyyyy!!! I can't wait.... !!!!:chili::chili:​


 Great news!! Keep Thrusday night open for a SM get together!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> :chili::chili:Guess what???? I'm coming to San Diego and I'm bringing Sprite!! My daughters are going to come with me and hang out together while I enjoy the puppies!!! Yayyyyyy!!! I can't wait.... !!!!:chili::chili:​


Debbie - I'm so jealous!!! Wow and your daughter's too. Are you leaving Steve to look after the gang? You'll have such a great time. I remember once in SD that they had whale watching near Mission Valley. Don't know when that is though.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Great Pictures from the Pizza Party Last Year!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll be there. There is suppose to be a table for GME/NME education and DNA sampling. If anyone is savvy on current diagnostics and treatments for different forms of encephalitis in Maltese (for example, you have or have had an affected dog) and you want to help out, send me a PM.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

jmm said:


> I'll be there. There is suppose to be a table for GME/NME education and DNA sampling. If anyone is savvy on current diagnostics and treatments for different forms of encephalitis in Maltese (for example, you have or have had an affected dog) and you want to help out, send me a PM.


Pam -- that would be you. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

jmm said:


> I'll be there. There is suppose to be a table for GME/NME education and DNA sampling. If anyone is savvy on current diagnostics and treatments for different forms of encephalitis in Maltese (for example, you have or have had an affected dog) and you want to help out, send me a PM.


 Oh, I know it's me. I think she is inviting anyone else with a personal experience. You know I will be there front and center!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I'm going. Don't know if I will bring the girls, maybe one, or two, but all three! Yikes! I'm still adjusting to saying I have three. I've taken the time off so I can be there any night. Looking forward to my first specialty. Maybe our Stormy will be in the rescue parade?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So glad to hear that you are coming! I think the rescue parade would be perfect for you too! It's one of my favorite parts of the show!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I would love to come, but unfortunately that date bumps right up to 5th grade graduation at my school. Graduation is a very big deal at Centennial Place - girls in white dresses, boys in ties, and my 5th grade orchestra will perform, so I have to be there! 
Anyone know where AMA Specialty will be next year?


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so glad I found this thread. I think Leila and I might go, since it's just a short flight away. How do people normally organize? Does everyone get their own rooms, or do people ever double up? It would just be me and Leila, so if anyone else wants a roomie, we could share 

On that note, any other AMA veterans want to let me know what steps I should take? Do I need to register for anything/pay for things besides the hotel room in advance? This will be our first..


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread. I think Leila and I might go, since it's just a short flight away. How do people normally organize? Does everyone get their own rooms, or do people ever double up? It would just be me and Leila, so if anyone else wants a roomie, we could share
> 
> On that note, any other AMA veterans want to let me know what steps I should take? Do I need to register for anything/pay for things besides the hotel room in advance? This will be our first..


Here are the registration forms: 
http://www.americanmaltese.org/2012_Specialty/2012_Specialty_Registration_Form.pdf

It depends on what you want to do, but as a non-member the basic registration is 10 (and you get the value of that back from the hospitality bag). The other things, like the white excitement party, lunches and the banquet are optional, but worth considering depending on your schedule. I also think it is worth ordering a catalog as it helps you follow the show. I don't bother with catalogs at most shows, but the one for nationals is a nice keepsake and you can follow along better with what is happening in the ring. 

We are looking forward to meeting you and Leila.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am trying figure out my schedule. It looks like the only thing happening for me on Tuesday is the White Excitement Party. I think we are still planning on getting there on Monday then I can spend some time with DH and finding everything. 

Here is the schedule from the Premium List

TUESDAY MAY 29 
9:00 AM-5:00 PM HOSPITALITY 
11:00 AM AMA BOARD MEETING 
:drinkup: 7:00 PM-10:00PM WHITE EXCITEMENT PARTY 
HORS AND CASH BAR, DANCING AND FUN 
WEDNESDAY MAY 30 
8:00 AM-5:00PM HOSPITALITY 
:thmbup: 8:30 AM-1:00PM SEMINAR - ASK THE EXPERTS 
:thmbup:10:00 AM-4:00PM RESCUE RAFFLE AND HEALTH SILENT AUCTION 
:thmbup:1:30 PM-5:00PM OBEDIENCE AND RALLY TRIALS IN THE BALLROOM 

THURSDAY MAY 31 
8:00 AM-9:00AM HOSPITALITY OUTSIDE THE BALLROOM 
DANISH, COFFEE, JUICES 
:thmbup: 8:00 AM-12:00PM RESCUE RAFFLE AND HEALTH SILENT AUCTION 
:thmbup: 9:00 AM-12:00PM PUPPY AND JUNIOR SWEEPSTAKES IN THE BALLROOM 
:thmbup:12:30 PM- 2:00PM LUNCHEON POOLSIDE 
IMMEDIATELY AFTER THE LUNCHEON, DRAWING FOR 
:thmbup:RESCUE RAFFLE AND HEALTH AUCTION 
PRIZES MUST BE PICKED UP BETWEEN 2:30PM - 4:30 PM 
2:30 PM AMA MEMBERSHIP MEETING
5:00 PM JUDGES SEMINAR

:chili::aktion033:7:00 to 10:00 SM Pizza Party
FRIDAY JUNE 1
8:00 AM-9:00AM HOSPITALITY OUTSIDE THE BALLROOM- 
DANISH,COFFEE,JUICES 
:thmbup:9:00 AM JUNIOR SHOWMANSHIP IN THE BALLROOM 
9:30 AM CONFORMATION REGULAR CLASSES IN THE BALLROOM 
LUNCH (AT JUDGES DISCRETION) 
:thmbup: RESCUE PARADE 
PARADE OF TITLE HOLDERS 
AFTER LUNCH 
:thmbup: BEST OF BREED COMPETITION, STUD DOG CLASS, 
:thmbup: BROOD BITCH CLASS, BEST BRED-BY EXHIBITOR 
6:00 PM- 6:30 PM RECEPTION WITH CASH BAR 
:thmbup: 6:30 PM-11:00PM BANQUET AND AMA AUCTION


I am really looking forward to this event.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Cindy for the schedule! Really helps me plan things out as well


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Guys -- I know I said that I didn't think I would go because San Diego was such a special place for me and Jerry -- but, I haven't cancelled my reservations and right now I'm still planning on attending. Trying to take it day by day, but the show itself and my SM friends won't remind me of Jerry -- so maybe, just maybe I'll still want to do this and try to have some fun. Last year's Nationals was a blast.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lynn, I hope you do come  I think we would understand if you decide not to... But I'm excited to meet up with you lovely ladies in person!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Guys -- I know I said that I didn't think I would go because San Diego was such a special place for me and Jerry -- but, I haven't cancelled my reservations and right now I'm still planning on attending. Trying to take it day by day, but the show itself and my SM friends won't remind me of Jerry -- so maybe, just maybe I'll still want to do this and try to have some fun. Last year's Nationals was a blast.


Oh Lynn! I am happy to hear you say you still might come. You are right! We all had a blast last year! I know you are hurting right now! But maybe some friendly faces ( and adorable dogs) might boost your spirits! I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - Specialty might just be the best medicine for you right now. Loving friends who care and tons of Maltese...just what you could use. :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

please forgive me of my newbie questions! I'm trying to figure out what time to drive down on Thursday. Are you all planning to attend all the events during the day? I was thinking of heading down to see the Sweepstakes, but I am not sure about the Luncheon, AMA meeting and seminar prior to the SM Pizza Puppy Party. Are all of you planning on eating at the luncheon and also attending the AMA mtg (I'm not a member so I won't be attending this) and Judges seminar? Or... what to do in the meantime before the pizza party?

The form states: Registration is not required for exhibiting or attending the Sweepstakes/Obedience or Regular Conformation shows. Registration is not required for exhibiting or attending the Sweepstakes/Companion Events or Regular Conformation shows. All other AMA sponsored activities require registration.

I'd like to know if the luncheon is something that most people attend because I'd register in that case. The other shows do not require registration apparently! Or should I just go ahead and register?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marisa,

I think most of us will be attending the lunch because it's the break in the show. I would go ahead an pay the $10 registration fee as you get a goodie bag full of Maltese items/products that is worth more than the $10. Last year, one of shampoo samples, that I had never tried before, has become my favorite for all 3 of my girls.

I will not be attending the AMA meeting or the seminar and we have several people staying in the hotel, so if you just want to come up to the hospitality room or visit in one of our rooms, we'll be able to do that.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

It looks to me as if the seminar is on Wed. Am I wrong? I am looking forward to the panel discussion with the experts. As for the luncheon, I would recommend it. As Lynn says, it's the break in the show. Too hard to go and run and find food. It was fun last year! And the Pizza Party should be great! Can't wait to see everyone again!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam -- you're right and I had thought the same thing. The AMA Meeting and the Seminar are both on Wednesday and that's why I won't be at either.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Actually, the member meeting is on Thursday and I would imagine as in the past non-members are welcome to attend. It will be after lunch and after sweeps. 

The ask the experts seminar is on Wednesday. According to the premium, it runs from 8:30-1:00. I won't make it in time since my flight doesn't land until 11:15 on Wednesday.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Lynn and Pam for the suggestions . I will register and will attend the luncheon too  Obi and I will find you guys to hang out! I thought the AMA meeting and judges' seminar was on Thursday based on the schedule that Cindy posted in an earlier post below:





cyndrae said:


> I am trying figure out my schedule. It looks like the only thing happening for me on Tuesday is the White Excitement Party. I think we are still planning on getting there on Monday then I can spend some time with DH and finding everything.
> 
> Here is the schedule from the Premium List
> 
> ...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope you all have seen the hidden charges at the hotel : 

1.- self parking fee : 16$ per day
2.- Pet fee : 75$ per room
3.- Fee for in-room internet access (wired) : 12.95$ per day

I was almost ready to book when I came up on this. I think I am going to shop some more for an alternative even if it means driving back and forth.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> I hope you all have seen the hidden charges at the hotel :
> 
> 1.- self parking fee : 16$ per day
> 2.- Pet fee : 75$ per room
> ...


Most of the hotels I've stayed at over the last few years charge $20+ for parking and $19.99 for internet these days. I usually don't take Tyler so can't say with that. Are they charging the dog charge even tho they're hosting a dog event? Sometimes they'll waive it.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, last year (also a Marriott) the pet fee was waived and was part of the special room rate. All hotels charge for parking now. But lucky for me I am a Gold Member with Marriott, so no parking charges for me. You can usually get free wifi in hotel lobbies if you don't want to pay for internet. I am taking my 3G i-Pad!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We stayed last year in San Luis Obispo and Napa. Parking was free and internet was free. We stayed in Sedona and parking was free. So I was really surprised to see that. The Pet fee at the Hilton is 50$.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Most hotels that are hosting a dog show do waive the pet fee. This year I'm not renting a car -- will just catch a cab to the hotel. I don't want to be even tempted to drive around S.D. which I know so well and think about too many memories. I know that a lot of our group is from the LA area and will be driving down so I'm counting on you for transportation if we got out to eat again. 

And, Pam, I'm bringing my iPad too.


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

MalteseJane said:


> I hope you all have seen the hidden charges at the hotel :
> 
> 1.- self parking fee : 16$ per day
> 2.- Pet fee : 75$ per room
> ...


Hi girls, I don't post often but saw this and wanted to clarify. The hotel is giving the AMA a break on the parking fee. It is $7. a day with no in and out fee. I "believe" they waive the pet fee and I am unsure about the internet fee. Most hotels nowadays charge for in room internet service but usually the hotel lobby and bar area have free wireless. I hope this helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I can find out for sure and let everyone know. Most hotels have the pet fee, but in years past that has been waived for the Specialty shows and so many dogs coming in. I will find out though and get back to you. 
Also, be sure and ask for the AMA Specialty show rate when you call and book.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

maltmomma said:


> Hi girls, I don't post often but saw this and wanted to clarify. The hotel is giving the AMA a break on the parking fee. It is $7. a day with no in and out fee. I "believe" they waive the pet fee and I am unsure about the internet fee. Most hotels nowadays charge for in room internet service but usually the hotel lobby and bar area have free wireless. I hope this helps. :thumbsup:


 Thanks Denise. I think I asked if the pet fee was waived when I booked, and I am pretty sure they said yes. But it was a while ago, and my memory is glitchy! LOL!


plenty pets 20 said:


> I can find out for sure and let everyone know. Most hotels have the pet fee, but in years past that has been waived for the Specialty shows and so many dogs coming in. I will find out though and get back to you.
> Also, be sure and ask for the AMA Specialty show rate when you call and book.


 Thanks Edie!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I talked to Lynda the Show Chair and she will call to check on the pet fee. She says its pretty standard for all the hotels and can be refundable, if the room is left in good order. 
The parking fee is $7.00 a day with no in and out charges.
Denise also said that the bar has internet connections and Lynda agreed with that also. 
Lynda also said that the hotel the show is being held in, is pretty far from any other hotels around and arent close enough to walk to. So you would need to have a car to drive back and forth. 
Will let you know what she finds out about the pet fee.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oooh, I'm getting so excited! It will be so fun meeting everyone. Lynn, you are right, I will stress too much if I leave Lily and Audrey with a new sitter, so they are coming as well. I do hope they are all well behaved. The hubs thinks it will be easy, I hope so. We are staying at a resort we have stayed in before we really like by the bay.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm going!! Tommy, and the "Infamous" LBB will be in the Rescue Parade!

LMAO ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

My family is in San Diego, so haven't checked on Hotels.

But hey!! God Bless my Brother/Sister-In-Law, for putting up with LBB ~ :blink:

I will be staying at my brother's in Kearny Mesa. :chili: God help them!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Deb -- I'm sooooooooooo excited. Even if I hadn't planned on attending, I would change my mind just to see you and LBB.  (Tommy too)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG, Deb -- I'm sooooooooooo excited. Even if I hadn't planned on attending, I would change my mind just to see you and LBB.  (Tommy too)


LBB can't wait to "see" you ~ :HistericalSmiley:

He's going to have a flippin' blast!!

LBB: Yes, I'm "Looking" forward to the event" 

Jops: You're an idiot

LBB: No I'm not. You are just jealous.

Jops: Nope, not jealous, just "Looking" forward to getting you away from me for a couple of days.

Tommy: Hey, hey!! This is all about ME

Jops: Sure it is ~ :blink:

LBB: hahahaha, Tommy, nothing is about you, it's about RESCUES

Tommy: Duh, I'm a rescue, you dumbass!!

LBB: Okay, I'll go with that. Just don't call me "dumb"

Jops: Cool LBB. So you're just an "Ass"

LBB: Don't forget I'm a Private Eye, and WILL take you DOWN!!!

Deb: You're ALL rescues!! Now, I need a rescue group for ME !!:w00t:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> I'm going!! Tommy, and the "Infamous" LBB will be in the Rescue Parade!
> 
> LMAO ~ :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


OMG! Deb, I am so excited!! Can't wait to see you and your crew!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I just checked again. Apparently there are no more rooms available at the AMA rate. Sooo that makes my choice easier. I am not going to pay 179$ the night + 16$ parking + 75$ pet fee + 12.95$ internet fee (I don't care about the internet). The rooms have no refrigerator and only a tiny 19" TV. For 179$ a night ?????
I found something else with no parking fees and no pet fees and no internet fees. Tiled ground floor with patio on the beach. Reviews at Trip Advisor are good.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have the follow up info now. Sadly the room rates have gone up to $170.00 , so if you havent booked a room, it will be a lot more. Having said that, we do have two rooms on hold at the AMA price, so if you still havent booked and want to , please let me know. The rooms will only be held for this next week and then we will cancel them.
The $75.00 pet fee is non-refundable. .
So not great news, but hope that doesnt stop anyone from coming to the show.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I have the follow up info now. Sadly the room rates have gone up to $170.00 , so if you havent booked a room, it will be a lot more. Having said that, we do have two rooms on hold at the AMA price, so if you still havent booked and want to , please let me know. The rooms will only be held for this next week and then we will cancel them.
> The $75.00 pet fee is non-refundable. .
> So not great news, but hope that doesnt stop anyone from coming to the show.


 And the pet fee is a one time fee for the entire stay, as is usually the case at Marriott? And is it the same for multiple dogs? Inquiring minds need to know!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> And the pet fee is a one time fee for the entire stay, as is usually the case at Marriott? And is it the same for multiple dogs? Inquiring minds need to know!


What dogs? Aren't those your toddler in little white fuzzy sweat suits, Pam? :innocent:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sure that they're toddlers -- I have them in a stroller.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm sure that they're toddlers -- I have them in a stroller.


There you go Lynn. Just don't let them look too closely into the stroller. Just say "Baby's sleeping." :innocent:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am sure its just the one time fee per room and not per dog. You would have some show folks not showing. It is for the whole stay and not per day. 
It was the same in Texas, only it was $50.00 and refundable.
Its just California and L.A. and not dog friendly. 
I think one of the Specialty's shoud be in France, where dogs get to go every where, even into restuarants .


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I am sure its just the one time fee per room and not per dog. You would have some show folks not showing. It is for the whole stay and not per day.
> It was the same in Texas, only it was $50.00 and refundable.
> Its just California and L.A. and not dog friendly.
> *I think one of the Specialty's shoud be in France, where dogs get to go every where, even into restuarants *.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Would be an expensive show. Maybe the hotel would not ask for a pet fee but the airline sure will.

I made reservation at the Old Town Inn on Pacific Highway. No parking fee, no internet fee. Pet fee is 15$ per day. Room has a small kitchen with fridge and microwave. Since we will have a car it does not matter where we stay. The hotel has a good review on Tripadvisor.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Would be an expensive show. Maybe the hotel would not ask for a pet fee but the airline sure will.
> 
> I made reservation at the Old Town Inn on Pacific Highway. No parking fee, no internet fee. Pet fee is 15$ per day. Room has a small kitchen with fridge and microwave. Since we will have a car it does not matter where we stay. The hotel has a good review on Tripadvisor.


I was looking at other places too. You do realize that you are going to have to pay hotel parking when you go to the show? Hotels have the knack for over charging for every little thing.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sylie said:


> I was looking at other places too. You do realize that you are going to have to pay hotel parking when you go to the show? Hotels have the knack for over charging for every little thing.


Yes I know, 4$ an hour. The parking is not the only reason I choose to go somewhere else.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> There you go Lynn. Just don't let them look too closely into the stroller. Just say "Baby's sleeping." :innocent:


And probably right after I tell them that baby's sleeping (with a straight face), Lacie would pop up and start barking. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Guess I could say -- baby just work up.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Is it bad that I am already wishing for next year when this is in Orlando and I already have DHs blessing to go?????


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Is it bad that I am already wishing for next year when this is in Orlando and I already have DHs blessing to go?????


That makes two of us. :innocent: I don't think it's bad. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wishing everyone a good time. DITTO on Orlando B)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Is it bad that I am already wishing for next year when this is in Orlando and I already have DHs blessing to go?????





Snowbody said:


> That makes two of us. :innocent: I don't think it's bad. :HistericalSmiley:


 
Guess that makes three of us.....:blush:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

i am still on the fence....should I spend a thousand dollars to go...will it be so wonderful? I am just sitting on the fence here. I have traveled many miles and many hours to go to a dog show that was...well, kind of, no very disappointing. But the thought of seeing the best Malts of the best Malts, seriously makes me want to go. I am not seeing a lot of members attending.I have never attended a Nationals and do not know what to expect. If time and money were not an issue I would just do it...but time (loss of work) and money are a big issue. Is the joy worth the expense?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I know what you mean, Sylvia! I'm closer by, so I'm thinking of going just for the pizza party to meet everybody. I would certainly love to meet you if you decide to go


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just read on FB that there will be no pet fee charged to attendees. Marriott is waiving this. Good news!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Guess that makes three of us.....:blush:


Four of us


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for letting everyone know Pam. We all worked hard to get this straightened out and I am so happy that this fee was waived for us. Still have to keep the rooms clean ,as I know we all will. I know this fee was making a few people question going to the Specialty , but now hope they will choose to go. Yippee :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sylie said:


> i am still on the fence....should I spend a thousand dollars to go...will it be so wonderful? I am just sitting on the fence here. I have traveled many miles and many hours to go to a dog show that was...well, kind of, no very disappointing. But the thought of seeing the best Malts of the best Malts, seriously makes me want to go. I am not seeing a lot of members attending.I have never attended a Nationals and do not know what to expect. If time and money were not an issue I would just do it...but time (loss of work) and money are a big issue. Is the joy worth the expense?


Oh I hope you're not talking about the show we met at  If so, sorry it was disappointing for you!!

Nationals is a bit different than a regular all breed show. It's not hurry up and get your dogs ready, show and then get out of there. It's more relaxed and the entire mentality is just all maltese. It's different because it's held at the hotel so you can just pop up to your room or hang out in somebody elses' room and there a lot more spectators and pet owners than at a regular all-breed show. It's also held in an air conditioned ball room which always makes a difference! I think if you went, you'd enjoy yourself. I'm addicted to them - even if I didn't have something to show, I'd still be there!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree with Stacy, it is a lot differant then just a regular dog show. This will be my 5 th Specialty I have attended and always feel left behind when I cant make a show. You will meet up with the gals on SM and others from other Maltese groups too
You will also be seeing the Obedience and Rally dogs that always just bring tears to my eyes to see them work. 
This one is close to home for you and may not come this close again for a long time.
Oh, and you will have fun putting bids on the Auction items for the Rescue Auction. We have some wonderful items this year.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I agree with Stacy, it is a lot differant then just a regular dog show. This will be my 5 th Specialty I have attended and always feel left behind when I cant make a show. You will meet up with the gals on SM and others from other Maltese groups too
> You will also be seeing the Obedience and Rally dogs that always just bring tears to my eyes to see them work.
> This one is close to home for you and may not come this close again for a long time.
> Oh, and you will have fun putting bids on the Auction items for the Rescue Auction. We have some wonderful items this year.


And don't forget the Rescue Parade. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh good grief how could I not mention that. Its been a long day. 
You will see Stormy and Gigi, Deb and Tommy and Billie, Bron and Sol and many other dogs we have rescued. Oh and Hope and I will be there too although not in the parade this year. She was in last years.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, I just saw on AMA's Rescue page that this is one of the auction prizes: 
_Cruise to Alaska - Fabulous Trip to be Auctioned on May 31st

A special cruise package of a 7-day trip from Seattle to Alaska in August 2013 with Private Group Cooking Classes is being offered as an Auction item by Cruise Planners, Karen Burnham and Bob Petersen. Karen and Bob recently adopted an AMA Rescue dog. Bidding on this fabulous vacation will close on May 31st at the National Specialty Luncheon. _

If that isn't reason enough to go, I don't know what is. Wow, Karen and Bob are awesome!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If I lived in the US or near, wild horses could not keep me from attending this event! I would love to do the auction & meet Bron & Edie---and anyone else who loves this breed. I love SM people, but mostly I love malts.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, We have that fabulous cruise as one of the Auction prizes. It will be a great deal for anyone bidding on it. 
Lots of other great ,fun items in the Rescue Auction also.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sylie said:


> i am still on the fence....should I spend a thousand dollars to go...will it be so wonderful? I am just sitting on the fence here. I have traveled many miles and many hours to go to a dog show that was...well, kind of, no very disappointing. But the thought of seeing the best Malts of the best Malts, seriously makes me want to go. I am not seeing a lot of members attending.I have never attended a Nationals and do not know what to expect. If time and money were not an issue I would just do it...but time (loss of work) and money are a big issue. Is the joy worth the expense?


Sylie...I will be going down on Tuesday returning on Friday. My DB (dear brother) has volunteered to come down (he lives in Washington) and stay with mom. My mom was very upset when she thought I was not going to go.

I am looking forward to seeing the Obedience and Rally trials, the seminars along with all the other things to see Oh and Thursday night pizza! DH is going to take me down and go golfing during the day.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cindy -- I'm so glad that you're going. I was just thinking about you this morning and wondering how your Mom was doing and whether or not you would be able to attend Nationals. So glad that your brother will be able to come down and stay with her while you're gone.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I want to book my room for next year......:blush: 

These speciality shows are so much fun.....I think my favorite parts are the pizza party and the vendors!!! :chili::aktion033: 

And running into so many SM people and rooming with SM friends....and being surrrounded by maltese the whole time!!! And the shows and agility and the rescue raffle...and the banquet and the rescue parade....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- are you sure you don't want to change you mind and just come on out to San Diego and room with me?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Pat -- are you sure you don't want to change you mind and just come on out to San Diego and room with me?


I'd love to, but I can only do so many trips in a year....:blink: - already been on two and still have two to go!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

The A Team said:


> I want to book my room for next year......:blush:
> 
> *These speciality shows are so much fun.....I think my favorite parts are the pizza party and the vendors!!!* :chili::aktion033:
> 
> And running into so many SM people and rooming with SM friends....and being surrrounded by maltese the whole time!!! And the shows and agility and the rescue raffle...and the banquet and the rescue parade....


I REALLLLLLY wanted to go on wednesday for the Obedience/Rally event  but I had to switch my work day and will be attending all day on Thursday! I can't wait for the SM pizza party and want to check out all the vendors too! :chili:



zooeysmom said:


> I know what you mean, Sylvia! I'm closer by, so I'm thinking of going just for the pizza party to meet everybody. I would certainly love to meet you if you decide to go


Elisabeth, I hope you and Zooey can come after work!!! i know it's heavy traffic but it would be AWESOME if you can make it to the pizza party :thumbsup:

This will be my first AMA specialty EVER and I already know that I'm going to be blown away by all the amazing pups and their fabulous humans  getting excited!!!!! :chili:


----------

